# online pass



## wannaobela

Hi all,  how would you translate "online pass" as a word which appears at the beginning of a computer game, in a sentence: Redeem Online Pass Code. Thank you very much!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Nejsem native speaker, tak nechám překlad na Čecha, ale uvědom si, že smysl je "online + pass code", ne "online pass". Pass code je kód nebo heslo, stejně jako password.


----------



## wannaobela

Zjistila jsem, ze na strankach venujicim se hram se online pass nepreklada. To bude asi nejlepsi reseni. Ale diky


----------



## littledogboy

Online pass je přece přihrávka do běhu.


----------

